# Eure Erfahrung mit Schwimmteichleitern



## wateryucca (6. Jan. 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben Schwimmteichbesitzer!

Bin auch seit 2010 Schwimmteichbesitzer und möchte unter anderem 2011 eine Leiter vom Holzsteg aus hinein bauen oder besorgen. (am anderen Ende habe ich Stufen hinein.)

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage: 
1.eine Holzleiter selbst basteln? (welches Holz nimmt man dafür?)

oder 
2. eine Aluleiter kaufen (der Steg in den Teich ist gerade an einer  eher seichten Stelle des Teiches c.a. 80 cm -weiß nicht, ob es solch eine kurze gibt)


Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Leitern? Welche würdet ihr mir eher raten?

LG, Karen


----------



## sternhausen (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung mit schwimmteichleitern*

Hallo Karen
Ich habe damals auch lange nach einer idealen Lösung gesucht, aber für mich nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Ich habe mir dann damakls eine aus Edelstahl von meinem Edelstahlbauer nach meinen Vorstellungen machen lassen. War zwar nicht billig, aber ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung mit schwimmteichleitern*

Hallo Wateryucca,
also ich habe die Leiter selber gebaut. Als Bauholz habe ich Unterkonstruktionsholz für Terrassen aus Massaranduba genommen. Sieht nach fast 2 Jahren noch aus wie am ersten Tag; selbst am Wasserspiegel. Kein Verziehen o.ä., naja wird schwierig besseres Holz hierfür zu bekommen.
Hier mal ein Bild

 

Bei Bedarf kann ich mit Paint mal eine Zeichnung machen, worauf es ankommt, damit auch ein 150kg-Mensch ohne Probleme diese Leiter benutzen kann.

Die einzelnen Sprossen sind sogar geneigt, damit beim rauftreten der Fuß auf der ganzen Fläche aufliegt und nicht nur an der vorderen Kante.

LG maik


----------



## Scheiteldelle (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung mit schwimmteichleitern*

so habe jetzt doch schon gemalt.

 

bei mir ist es etwas komplizierter, weil ich die Leiter schwebend haben wollte; sprich sie sollte die Folie am Boden nicht berühren, auch unter Volllast
Deshalb war die Verstrebung (Nr. 3) nötig, denn wenn eine Person sich an die Leiter hängt, soll der untere Teil im Wasser nicht unter den Steg gedrückt werden.

Unter Nr. 1 sieht man die Verzapfung, die nötig ist, damit die Stufe bei Belastung nicht nach unten kann; die beiden Schrauben halten also nicht die Stufe, sondern nur die beiden senkrechten Balken zusammen; die Stufe ansich hält duch die Verzapfung.

Der Winkel unter Nr. 2 sollte schön stark sein; er wird das Gewicht des Badenden tragen (bei schwebender Konstruktion)

Es sieht schöner aus, wenn die Trittstufe nach vorne raus kommt, wie auf dem Bild (wirkt sehr edel)

Ich habe 3 Balken (a.15,-€ Hornbach) benötigt und war mit Schrauben, Winkel usw. dann knapp unter 100,-€.
Die Verzapfung ist 1,5 cm tief; habe ich mit einer Handsäge und einem Stecheisen bearbeitet. Nur die Leiter hat ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht (jedes Loch muß !!!!! vorgebohrt werden). Dieses Holz ist deutlich härter als normales Holz.

Das fürs zweite. Bei Fragen bitte melden.
Aktuelle Bilder kann ich nicht machen, weil wir ja bekanntlich Schnee haben.

LG Maik


----------



## wateryucca (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung mit Schwimmteichleitern*

Danke für eure Antworten
@ Reinhard

ich werde wahrscheinlich auch eine Individuallösung brauchen . Was meinst du wer das wohl macht? - ein Schlosser?

@ Maik

Danke  für deine tollen Bilder und Skizze- Deinen Teich habe ich oft in meiner Planungsphase angeschaut!
Schwebend wäre auch eine tolle Lösung. Das Holz bekommt man beim HB? 

LG Karen


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Eure Erfahrung mit Schwimmteichleitern*

Yepp, Holz gibts beim HB


----------

